# The Q7 Globe by Audi AG Proves Best-Yet Source for New Info on Audi's Upcoming SUV



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It’s not surprising that the arrival of the upcoming Audi Q7 SUV, a first ever offering for the Ingolstadt-based car manufacturer, is a very big deal indeed. The Pikes Peak concept showed a thinly veiled design of the truck that will share a platform with Volkswagen’s Touareg and Porsche’s Cayenne over a year ago. The name “Q7” was announced as early as last fall at the Paris Auto Show, while the Q7 itself was quickly paraded in front of visiting journalists at last week’s “quattro Night” at the Audi Forum in Ingolstadt. Considering all this, it’s no surprise that Audi continues to leak photos and information around the new SUV through a German Q7 microsite entitled the Q7 Globe.
* Full Story *


----------

